
New Essential Phone 2 Smartphone, Gem Colorshift Material from Android's Founder - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/news/1282-new-essential-phone-2-smartphone-with-gem-colorshift-material-from-android-co-founder.html
======
inoplanium
The gadget looks very interesting, I have already seen something similar among
the Chinese, but it is of a slightly different size. I hope this device will
be the first step towards phones with a high-resolution screen and a diagonal
of 3-4.5 inches. I want a phone that is convenient to use with one hand and
which can do the same as any other modern phone.

